# Moving to Singapore from India



## Arun747 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to move to Singapore. I work in the IT field. Anyone knows best ways to find a job , any consultants or what is the best work around .

Help much appreciated .
Thanks


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You posted the same message several times.
I replied to you on another thread.


----------

